# Injection code J1885



## shruthi (Mar 9, 2012)

Route of injection for Toradol as per HCPCS book is IV or IM for 2011. So injection admin will be 96372 or 96374.
But as per 2012 HCPCS book, route is only IV. 
So has anyone come across any scenario  where 96372 is given as admin code for J1885?
Also kindly let me know if there is any specific rules as of 2012 for billing admin code for J1885.

Thank you.


----------



## mhstrauss (Mar 9, 2012)

shruthi said:


> Route of injection for Toradol as per HCPCS book is IV or IM for 2011. So injection admin will be 96372 or 96374.
> But as per 2012 HCPCS book, route is only IV.
> So has anyone come across any scenario  where 96372 is given as admin code for J1885?
> Also kindly let me know if there is any specific rules as of 2012 for billing admin code for J1885.
> ...



I have the 2012 Professional Edition AMA HCPCS book; IM is listed for J1885. I looked it up as both ketorolac and Toradol, and it is listed the same both ways, method of admin is both IM and IV. Also, description of code is still "*injection*, ketorolac tromethamine, per 15 mg". So if an IM inj is given, you should continue to use 96372 with J1885.


----------

